

IPhone dev to donate $10,000 to creator of cocos2d open source game engine - axiom
http://www.cocos2d-iphone.com/forum/topic/76

======
axiom
The girl that was responsible for this game works with me actually. You guys
can check out the flash version of the game here:
<http://www.tophatmonocle.com/hopple>

